# Spirea control



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

My spirea's went crazy, now I need advice on what to do with them as they are falling over on themselves.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Trim them? And/or you could install some kind of cage/fence to support them.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

stotea said:


> Trim them? And/or you could install some kind of cage/fence to support them.


By trim you mean clip some off the top or just take them all the way down?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Are they this way all the time or just after watering?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Used to be after getting heavy rain, but now they just lay like that


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > Trim them? And/or you could install some kind of cage/fence to support them.
> ...


Either/or, Spireas take very well to pruning. You could easily cut them in 1/2. Spireas can be cut to the ground as well, but I wouldn't normally do that while they are actively growing. Better to do it in late fall after dormant, or very early spring before they start growing.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Sounds like a plan, I'll trim off a half or third to see if that helps.

Moat likely a result of not cutting them all the way down last year so they were already big when the season started.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Mine last year looked similar. This year in very early spring I reluctantly cut them all back to about 18". Took awhile but they all came back beautiful


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Not at my house, but here are some Anthony Waterer Spirea that I cut to the ground early this spring in Minnesota. They are about 2' tall now.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Another thing with Spirea. Once you get them shaped and under control you can lightly shear them as the blooms fade and they will keep blooming all summer.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I always forget how resilient spirea are.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

I ve actually had success dividing these.I have two species , one like you have and another one with lime colored leaves that produce a lighter pink colored flower.4 years ago I only had 2 plants , one of each. Now I have over 30 of each!..Its rough work but I dig them up late winter before they start producing new leaves and take an electric saw zal and split them into 4 plants.They do look kinda bad for the first month after replanting them but they quickly fill in fast..By mid march or first of april you wont notice at all.In 2-3 years I will need to do it again ..Might have to start a spiera nursery lol

heres pictures of the ones I have


----------

